# One thing worse than the sound of an INTJ laughing?



## Citizen (May 20, 2010)

Two INTJs laughing lol. :laughing:


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Or the sound of an ENTP laughing alone.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Citizen said:


> Two INTJs laughing lol. :laughing:


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Even worse is when an INTJ isn't laughing...









Because it will easily turn into this scenario


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

^ At least that means something is getting done.

This means defeat.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

stiletto said:


> ^ At least that means something is getting done.
> 
> This means defeat.


----------



## SoulCeres (Sep 1, 2014)

Even worse would be an INTJ laughing while staring at you. If it happens, just run for your life! :laughing:


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Laughter is for the weak.


----------



## OkWhat (Feb 28, 2014)

An INTJ talking! :happy:


----------



## Castruccio (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

An INTJ ranting.


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

what's worse is an unhealthy INTP laughing

hears retarded and backwards ideology that every accepts*

tilts head back*
opens mouth wide*
HAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Castruccio said:


>


I love this movie <3


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

Castruccio said:


>



Holy shit this sounds just like me...scary and I am laughing.


----------

